# Buona sera...



## FeboApolloManuel (21 Settembre 2012)

Noi ci conosciamo già, era solo per venire a salutare in questa nuova tana i miei amici...

Prometto che potremmo scambiarci in maniera molto educata pensieri  sempre se il mio ban (non terminava a luglio?) non sia stato esteso su questa nuova piattaforma

Febo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Se sei venuto per partecipare positivamente sei il benvenuto, se sei qui per trolllare duri poco 

Bentrovato


----------



## Milangirl (21 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (22 Settembre 2012)

Grazie! Ma i nick sono rimasti invariati rispetto al forum?


----------



## robs91 (22 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------

